# Homegrown



## CMan (Dec 5, 2006)

This spring, I recorded my first album, titled "Homegrown". I played all the parts, produced, mixed, mastered and arranged it. I have since gotten much better at recording and producing, but if you'd like to, you can take a listen at the link below.

http://www.banjohangout.org/myhangout/music.asp?id=2992


----------



## Jzero (Dec 22, 2006)

Well done CMan! This is good stuff, very well played and highly enjoyable. I admit that I didn't listen to all of it but what I heard sounded excellent. If you are planning a career in music (or if you already have one), I wish you the best of luck.
J


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 22, 2006)

Dude, you have some talent.  How many instruments can you play?


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 23, 2006)

Really nice work! Would you be up to lending a couple of tracks to a short film I have planned for 2007?


----------



## CMan (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, can't believe I missed all these comments.

Thank you everyone for the kind words! Hobbes28; I play 9. Guitar, mandolin, banjo, fiddle, bass, accordian, piano, dobro and harmonica.

Michaelaw, I would not mind at all.


----------

